# Running Shepherd sculpture



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Hi everybody,

One year ago i shared in this forum a female GSD sculpture now it´s time for the male one in a different pose. I´ve just finished it. Here you are some pics of the sculpting process just in case you want to have a look.
Every comments are welcome.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

The white one at the painting box


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Your sculptures are incredible. The detail, the life in the eyes. It's amazing!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

stunning, I would love to see more photos of it!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

These are absolutely amazing. Everything about them. You definitely have talent! 

On average, how long does it take to make one?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot!.
The whole process, sketches, sculpting, molding, casting and study colors took me around one month and a half.
Here you are a finished one. The Tan and Black


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Another pic of the Tan and Black version


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing! So realistic looking! Have you ever tried making other breeds?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Thanks!, until now i´ve been doing GSD because i have the model living with me, but i think all dogs are amazing so the next one could be with a different breed.


jade5280 said:


> Amazing! So realistic looking! Have you ever tried making other breeds?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

The sculpture it´s 21cm long. Here you can see the real size.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

always amazing work,, thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I love your artwork, the sculpture looks fantastic  Don't you have a pretty GSD? How is she doing?


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Yes i have a "crazy" one, now is 3 years old, full of energy, with a strong personality but at the same time a lovely dog


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

I´ve finished painting 4 variations of this dog. Here is the Sable one.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you do a casting of the original to make more copies, are your copies made of resin or another material? If you do I would love to know your process.


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Yes i do. here you are an example. The copies are made of resin, but i´m sorry this time i didn't take good pictures of the molding process. I use silicone for the mold and a polyurethane resin for the castings. Anyway there are a lot of tutorials from very good artists in internet if you want to find out more.











Keechak said:


> Do you do a casting of the original to make more copies, are your copies made of resin or another material? If you do I would love to know your process.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning work!!


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

This the white version


----------



## truffis (May 18, 2014)

Another pic


----------

